# At a loss regarding 40k Chaos Daemon models



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all,

As the title says, I am at a total loss regarding 40k chaos daemon models. I'm just starting a CD army - I like everything about them, and I am sure I will enjoy playing them very much - but there are so many models, I mean so many models, that I can't seem to find anywhere. I've been reading the codex and a zillion recommended army lists here, and so many models just don't seem to exist when I check the GW webpage. It might be that someone else has already asked this question and been helped, or someone else has posted a good guide for which models to use or how to convert, but I can't seem to find them, so there you have it - how do I find alternative models to use for the regular army list models, or how do I convert? I'm -really- poor at painting and converting, I wouldn't mind playing an unpainted army for all eternity to be honest, but I also know that looking at painted and converted stuff is awesome, so I'm at least going to be a good sport and have a go at it.

Some of the models I'm most curious about / interested in:

Tzeentch heralds on chariots
Daemon princes
Cheaper fiends / bloodcrushers

Generally, the larger / more "HQ oriented" / independent character models seem to be completely missing from the GW range. I looked at WFB models, warriors of chaos models, and not much came up. Such shame.

Looking forward to plenty of help, or plenty of scolding, flaming and redirecting to other exhaustive threads 

Thanks!
Henrik - 'octopec'


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont know if this would help much but for the tzeentch hearld you could use this
www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300335&prodId=prod1020019 and use screamers of tzeentch to pull it, as for the herald it self you could use www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300072&prodId=prod1340003 and use a bit of green stuff to make it bigger and more imposing, 
as for the rest well theres already daemon prince models, the generic daemon prince and the nurgle daemon prince, also you could use this www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1380006&prodId=prod1110281
or this www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat150087a&prodId=prod1090050 or this http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat150081a&prodId=prod1080185 none of them are cheap but hopefully in the not to distant furture the new plastic daemon prince will come out also theres no real cheap alternative to fiends and bloodcrushers, not untill GW decide to release plastic version sorry i couldnt help more


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

herald are basically a normal troop, but more talented in their skill then normal. chariots youll need tombkings. DPs are the same as CM. bloodcrushers are the rhinos.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Ultimatly, your problem can potentially be solved with little effort if you are only playing friendly games (against opponents who are willing to play against some non-Gamesworkshop figures). I have a DP that started life as a McDonalds happy meal toy, a scratchbuilt fateweaver, plaguebearers that started as some plastic army men that I melted, another DP that was originally a large heroscape figure (named Krug), and a bunch of pink horrors that also started life as heroscape models. And a GUO that was once a small soapstone statue... screamers, flamers, etc, etc, etc. 500pts of GW demons, 2k pts of random other stuff. Nobody has complained yet, and some of my figures get a lot of compliments. Course I can't play at tournaments with this stuff... but who cares?
McDonalds toy and statue (aka 2 Nurgle DP or GUO)








example of plaguebearers (used to be army men)








fateweaver

























hope this gives you some ideas... I recommend "super sculpey" as a beginner friendly modeling material for making things from scratch. I wrote a complete review of that stuff here (near the bottom of the first page) http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=39451&highlight=sculpey


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all of you for very very good information and a great place to start. Enieffac, I will be playing friendly games and I have definitely considered walking down the same path as you did, trying to find models here and there and not really caring if they're not 100%. If people decide they don't want to play me because I'm not GW's best sponsor, it's their loss of a game really...I'll find someone else.

More tips are more than welcome  Especially for fiends, I like the guys but they are SO steep in price compared to points (15 euros or so for 30 points - ouch). Maybe convertible with daemonettes or something?


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

Yanlou, I just looked through the models, thanks for all the tips. You really made me realize that the lords of the rings game might have a bunch of nice models, especially with some parts changed (skeleton heads for daemon heads and such). LotR game seems to have a good deal of plastic and not too expensive models too. And I'll definitely have another look at that Be'Lakor guy, he rates high in scaring the sh*t out of people I'd say 

Much obliged!


----------

